

Ask HN: Hackers on Poetry - jobeirne

I've been toying with the idea of memorizing some poetry. You guys have any favorites? Bonus points for material with a techno-tinge.
======
brk
Do you like use warnings and strict?

I do not like use warnings and strict.

Do you like them here or there?

I do not like them here or there?

I do not like them anywhere.

I do not like use warnings and strict.

I will not obey your good coding practice edict.

Could you, would you in your code?

Would you, could you in your PerlMonks node?

I could not, would not in my code.

I would not, could not in my node.

Not in my program.

Not in my script.

Not a one-liner.

Not with shebang.

Say! At night?

Would you, could you at night?

Not at night.

Not in the mornings.

I do not use strict and warnings!

If you do not use warnings and strict.

Then upon your code bugs you'll inflict.

I will not use warnings and strict.

My freedom of coding style they will restrict.

I am too Lazy to declare with my.

I do not need it; I'll get by.

You do not like them.

So you say.

Try them! Try them!

And you may.

Try them and you may, I say.

If you will let me be,

I will try them.

You will see.

    
    
        The stubborn hacker finally relents to trying them.
    

Say, I like warnings and strict!

I do! I like them a little bit.

I will use them in my code.

And I will use them in my node.

And in my programs.

And in my scripts.

warnings and strict are right for me.

They are so good, so good, you see.

(not my writing, just something that fits your request)

------
mellowgeek
<http://members.tripod.com/~Sprayberry/poems/howl.txt>

~~~
jobeirne
I was looking for this; thanks.

------
sharp
True ease of writing comes from art, not chance; As he moves best who learns
the steps of dance; 'Tis not enough no harshness cause offence; The sound must
seem an echo of the sense. Alexander Pope, early hacker & investor (in the
south sea bubble)

------
unalone
Why would you memorize poetry? Just curious.

One of my favorites: <http://www.cs.rice.edu/~ssiyer/minstrels/poems/57.html>

~~~
jobeirne
Learning exercise, swoon the opposite sex, personal interest. In order of
prevalence.

~~~
unalone
The opposite sex represent a particular problem, I've found. I'm a writer
primarily: my plan for a start-up is one that relies on writing, and I think
that as much as I like designing sites, my skill currently lies far more in
writing. Therefore, I can relate this particular paradox with some confidence:

If you read them poetry that ISN'T by you, they won't get it. Unless you
explain it to them first.

If you read them poetry YOU wrote, it ONLY works if it's bad. The minute you
write something decent, it doesn't interest them. This is because only in bad
writing can you be as bland and generic as you need to be to woo women.

As for learning exercise: makes sense. You can also try writing them. Writing
haiku makes for a FASCINATING mental exercise. There's so little room to work
in, and so much you can do.

------
bayareaguy
Aristotle, by Billy Collins <http://members.cox.net/mppowers1/aristotle.html>

